# Rig-Trip



## zoomin-newman (Nov 8, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>I needa fewanglers for some Tuna fishing at the rigs . We are leavingTue afternoon coming backWed, Weather looks great! 1-2My boat is a 2005 30ft Prosport and is ready to fish call me 291-3414 Mark Newman</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## no hooks (Oct 3, 2007)

Yer killin me with these weekday trips. What's a working man gonna do.:doh


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Water was green and 68 yesterday at Petronious. Nothing but a few blackfin. Sounds like a waste of time and fuel to me....


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Heck Wade, if I was not so busy, I would have already knocked on your door for a cold beer by now. Between School and work this season is shaping up poorly. I would just be happy to see any water that smelled like salt at this point. No piss jokes by the way.:banghead Dear God make me a bird so I can fly far.. far away. April hopefully is another story.:letsdrink


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

A friend of mine took some people out there yesterday. I turned the offer to go down. Too cold for me. He told me about the water being super dirty and 68 degrees. Not my idea of fun....


----------



## zoomin-newman (Nov 8, 2007)

Iwas thinking Na Kika, any report ?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

NaKika was in good water last week...even better water is just south of it. Damn I didn't know you had the range to go that far (either like 104 or 111 from ORANGE BEACH)...go west young man! NaKikais always hot


----------



## zoomin-newman (Nov 8, 2007)

My boat has a 300 gal fuel tank and get's 1.5 mpg If you ever want to take 2 boats let me know!!


----------

